# Is it just me?



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Hubby says that I am much more pleasant when we have more sex...and I completely agree with him.

When we don't have sex the night before, I do wake up in a cranky unpleasant mood that spans out most of the day.

Where as when we do have sex the night before, I wake up in a wonderfully pleasant mood.

I've always had a high drive, so maybe that has something to do with it?

Is it just me? 

Does anyone else's next day's mood have to do with whether or not they had sex the night before?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine.

Not so much the day before, as I don't have a sex life that involves daily romps (man, I wish). But if it's been more than say four days or so, or if I get denied, then I do get crabby. Especially when I get turned down. I find that in my marriage to my ex-wife, it bothered me to get turned down, but not to the extent I'd get upset about it. Now, if I get turned down I stew on it for at least a few days (or until I get some, which ever comes first). I know my family picks up on it, and have pointed out that I seem mad (though i don't let them know why). 

I don't know why it's a bigger issue in my current relationship to my fiancee. Maybe it has to do with how much more I care about her than about my ex-wife?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Mine.
> 
> Not so much the day before, as I don't have a sex life that involves daily romps (man, I wish). But if it's been more than say four days or so, or if I get denied, then I do get crabby. Especially when I get turned down. I find that in my marriage to my ex-wife, it bothered me to get turned down, but not to the extent I'd get upset about it. Now, if I get turned down I stew on it for at least a few days (or until I get some, which ever comes first). I know my family picks up on it, and have pointed out that I seem mad (though i don't let them know why).
> 
> I don't know why it's a bigger issue in my current relationship to my fiancee. Maybe it has to do with how much more I care about her than about my ex-wife?


4 days! Id be a mad woman. 

Sorry. 

I find that even masturbation doesn't fulfill and relieve my need for the real thing.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Vaginal contact with semen has a mood lifting effect on women 

Attention, Ladies: Semen Is An Antidepressant | Psychology Today


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

I find it to be a circle. when we're in better moods, we have more sex. when we have more sex, we're in better moods.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Jimena said:


> I find it to be a circle. when we're in better moods, we have more sex. when we have more sex, we're in better moods.


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

We are very much 'morning people'.  And yes, It is hard to get out of bed without a sunny disposition when that is how the day starts.

And yeah.. it is self reinforcing. Happiness Runs... (in a circular motion)

happiness runs in a circular motion - YouTube


----------

